# Flaky Scales and Bruising on Cichlid



## AngelM (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a 4 year old Gold Midas Cichlid, I have noticed that the past 2 or 3 days her scales have became lose and she has what look likes bruising on her underside. She seems to be alright, other then the fact of these flaky scales and the dark purple bruising. Can someone tell me what might be causeing this or what might need to be done?

She is housed in a 55 gallon tank (alone because she eats everything lol)
She's about a foot long
Pink in Color, and very friendly with people. I have got her trained to kiss me through the tanks glass and she plays with me everyday. I would really like to know what to do, I don't want her to die on me.


----------

